# Why are so many on TRT?



## metal (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi new/old guy here again.  Considering TRT at 67 mostly for general energy/mood, not so much for muscle.  Why are so many young guys on TRT?  It is to build muscle I suppose.  You guys must be really into bulking up it sounds like.  No insult intended of course.  I am thinking you must be really dedicated at the age of say 30 to make such a life changing decision as TRT.  I understand once your on it your on for life and you nuts turn to raisins.  Fill me in if you could please.  Thanks for everything.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 22, 2022)

I was prescribed it in my 40s because I had testosterone levels in the 200s.  I also had a messed up thyroid.  Basically the hypogonadism symptoms combined with hypothyroidism mimicked depression and as a result my primary care doctor wanted to prescribe SSRIs.  I went to therapy next and they concluded that I wasn't depressed and my issue was health related.

I literally spent from 2014 to 2016 going from specialist to specialist to figure out what the hell was wrong with me.  I had no energy, could sleep 17 hours per day, and had to nap prior to going to the gym.  Even dropping my calories to 1,800 per day with extensive exercise, I was only able to lose 10 pounds in six months, with most of it being muscle mass that I lost despite most of my calories coming from protein.  

That is when it clicked that maybe I should get my hormones checked.


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2022)

Some have legit medical reasons. 

Some go through TRT clinics which will be more than happy to write them a script. 

Some self medicate.


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

personally, because my natural test is low.

it seems to be more common now. even the nurses at my primary said they are seeing it alot more. 

I think there's theories about environmental factors contributing to a low testosterone in younger males. pfas seem to be a big one.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 22, 2022)

I got on trt because I wanted to. Women aren’t questioned about taking hormones. 
Men shouldn’t be stigmatized either. 
I think every man who can afford it should be on testosterone and have levels at the high end of normal. 
Has nothing to do with “bulking up”. 
Why wouldn’t a man want more of what makes him a man?


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I was prescribed it in my 40s because I had testosterone levels in the 200s.  I also had a messed up thyroid.  Basically the hypogonadism symptoms combined with hypothyroidism mimicked depression and as a result my primary care doctor wanted to prescribe SSRIs.  I went to therapy next and they concluded that I wasn't depressed and my issue was health related.
> 
> I literally spent from 2014 to 2016 going from specialist to specialist to figure out what the hell was wrong with me.  I had no energy, could sleep 17 hours per day, and had to nap prior to going to the gym.  Even dropping my calories to 1,800 per day with extensive exercise, I was only able to lose 10 pounds in six months, with most of it being muscle mass that I lost despite most of my calories coming from protein.
> 
> That is when it clicked that maybe I should get my hormones checked.


man, i'm glad you got that figured out. i wonder how many people are misdiagnosed.


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

I jumped on the TRT train because I wasn't ready to transition to a woman. 

BTW, my oldest patient on TRT was 87 and a VIP.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 22, 2022)

shackleford said:


> man, i'm glad you got that figured out. i wonder how many people are misdiagnosed.


I bet it is more people than you think because my PCP is totally against me being on TRT.  He's literally tried every scare tactic in the book to get me off of it and I flat out told him that in no way am I going back to the way things used to be.  

He even argued that TRT could shorten my lifespan to which my retort was that I would rather live a shorter life than go back to that misery of barely existing in the first place.


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I bet it is more people than you think because my PCP is totally against me being on TRT.  He's literally tried every scare tactic in the book to get me off of it and I flat out told him that in no way am I going back to the way things used to be.
> 
> He even argued that TRT could shorten my lifespan to which my retort was that I would rather live a shorter life than go back to that misery of barely existing in the first place.


Your PCP is against TRT? Join the club. They are afraid to prescribe opioids and testosterone. They need more training.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 22, 2022)

metal said:


> Hi new/old guy here again.  Considering TRT at 67 mostly for general energy/mood, not so much for muscle.  Why are so many young guys on TRT?  It is to build muscle I suppose.  You guys must be really into bulking up it sounds like.  No insult intended of course.  I am thinking you must be really dedicated at the age of say 30 to make such a life changing decision as TRT.  I understand once your on it your on for life and you nuts turn to raisins.  Fill me in if you could please.  Thanks for everything.


I went on TRT because years of drug abuse and general hard living left me with the test levels of a man your age.


Just short of a decade later, I have never once regretted the decision.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 22, 2022)

Dex said:


> Your PCP is against TRT? Join the club. They are afraid to prescribe opioids and testosterone. They need more training.


Don't even get me started on how he wouldn't even prescribe cough syrup with codeine in it after COVID round 1.  Keep in mind, I was suffering from freaking pneumonia at the time.  I literally had to go to a different doctor to get codeine.


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Don't even get me started on how he wouldn't even prescribe cough syrup with codeine in it after COVID round 1.  Keep in mind, I was suffering from freaking pneumonia at the time.  I literally had to go to a different doctor to get codeine.


It is ridiculous. It went from "pain is the 5th vital sign" and "pain is whatever the patient says it is" to the patient can deal with the pain because he/she might abuse the medication if I prescribe it. Treat your patients the way that they deserve or leave the damn profession! Treating every patient like they could be an abuser isn't any different than treating every black guy like he could be a criminal. How is this ok?


----------



## metal (Apr 22, 2022)

Wow, thanks to everyone for your thoughtful replies.  This helps me get my head around the issue much better.  I sure hope the doctor will prescribe TRT for me, he has drawn blood and I await his call.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 22, 2022)

metal said:


> Wow, thanks to everyone for your thoughtful replies.  This helps me get my head around the issue much better.  I sure hope the doctor will prescribe TRT for me, he has drawn blood and I await his call.


Remember when Obama said "If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor?"

Just also remember the opposite holds true in that if your doctor sucks, find another one!


----------



## GSgator (Apr 22, 2022)

Well at 29 I was laughed at by my doctor because even though I was at 200 I still squeak into the range . So took matters into my own hands and have been ever since.

I would   think if you weren’t  eligible for it a doctor just wouldn’t give it to you also if you  got enough money you could probably go to those wellness clinics thought. I have a  buddy  that gets it from his  doctor and it’s a  fucked up protocol he  gets 1 shot every 2 weeks.

You wouldn’t have any issues getting a script at your age.


----------



## Dirkdigglerr (Apr 22, 2022)

I am 42. I got lymes disease six years ago, felt terrible ever since. I figured out, last summer, that it sapped my natural production. Test was at 102ng/dl. Started TRT last august and still have some issues but am feeling much better. Also, as it seems now, TRT has saved my marriage. It's funny how sex every day can change a girl's attitude.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Apr 22, 2022)

I actually did it because I was working in a sensitive job at the time where steroids were frowned upon.
So I crashed my test level and went to the dr. He put me in trt. Now I wasn’t worried about doing what I do.

Fast forward  over a decade later I am happy that I made that decision. I am 47 in a few months and feel terrific when I am only on my trt dose.. I also known with the life decision when I am your age I will still feel my age.

Every man should be on trt at some point in there life’s.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 22, 2022)

I'm on trt because my test levels were sub 240.


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 22, 2022)

My levels were at 515 at 35 years old. Nothing too terrible but I have a very high level of SHBG which keeps testosterone from working freely. The gym is also my life and I could find no evidence of health risks with trt. I actually had major improvements in lipid panels when I started. 

There is though a massive correlation between plastics and low hormone levels. Its been proven now and every generation declines more.


----------



## Bridgestone (Apr 22, 2022)

After they made the frogs gay our government decided to insert phytoestrogen plastics into everything.  In 50 years the natty test level will be measured in single mg.


----------



## Dex (Apr 22, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> My levels were at 515 at 35 years old. Nothing too terrible but I have a very high level of SHBG which keeps testosterone from working freely. The gym is also my life and I could find no evidence of health risks with trt. I actually had major improvements in lipid panels when I started.
> 
> There is though a massive correlation between plastics and low hormone levels. Its been proven now and every generation declines more.


My lipids also improved after TRT, even while not working out or eating healthy.


----------



## white ape (Apr 22, 2022)

metal said:


> Hi new/old guy here again.  Considering TRT at 67 mostly for general energy/mood, not so much for muscle.  Why are so many young guys on TRT?  It is to build muscle I suppose.  You guys must be really into bulking up it sounds like.  No insult intended of course.  I am thinking you must be really dedicated at the age of say 30 to make such a life changing decision as TRT.  I understand once your on it your on for life and you nuts turn to raisins.  Fill me in if you could please.  Thanks for everything.


No way I would be doing TRT if I did not need it. I was 211 with a normal range of 350-800. Felt like crap. went on TRT at 29.

Overall test levels of men are down a crazy percentage (like 40%) from a few decades ago. I would contribute a lot of this to environmental factors. Plastics, estrogens, chemicals, pollution, etc.

I think I lot of mine stemmed from be a Marine for 8 years. We really don't like a healthy lifestyle. Lack of sleep, huge stress, TBI's, massive adrenal dumps during certain times, poor diet, living off nicotine and energy drinks. I think it just wears on a persons system. Many former military are low T.

Edit: remember, true TRT is to correct an issue and to get a person back into a healthy range. If a person has a normal level of testosterone and only takes a TRT level dose they aren't gaining anything. Its not like a cycle where you boost your T levels up into the above normal range for 12 weeks. If anything a person taking a TRT dose that has healthy hormone levels are just screwing themselves up


----------



## shackleford (Apr 22, 2022)

Dex said:


> My lipids also improved after TRT, even while not working out or eating healthy.


mine did too. even when i increased my intake of beef and eggs.


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 23, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I bet it is more people than you think because my PCP is totally against me being on TRT.  He's literally tried every scare tactic in the book to get me off of it and I flat out told him that in no way am I going back to the way things used to be.
> 
> He even argued that TRT could shorten my lifespan to which my retort was that I would rather live a shorter life than go back to that misery of barely existing in the first place.


That's phenomenally stupid on his part. The clinical need obviously negates any potential side effect. Not to be a jerk brother but I wouldn't go near a doc with that type of judgment.


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 23, 2022)

As to the original question; I trained throughout my 20's and used gear pretty heavily and irresponsibly. My health caught up with me and I gave up training at 30. Fast forward a decade; my libido was in the tank and I got on trt. I was a cyclist and mountain biker for a while but always felt like I had unfinished business with bodybuilding. About 2 months after starting trt I hired an IFBB pro as a coach and started building a physique again.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 23, 2022)

Dex said:


> My lipids also improved after TRT, even while not working out or eating healthy.


My lipids were always garbage and TRT did nothing to change my HDL/LDL ratios.  You know the saying, you can't out train a bad diet?  Well, you also cannot outrun genetics because three of my four grandparents had crap HDL/LDL ratios.  The only reason I didn't know about the fourth is because he died seven years before I was born.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 23, 2022)

I use testosterone because I want to.  Natural levels for my age were normal 

I feel better and have more vitality, libido,  recovery and better moods. 

I work a very physical job and using aas helps me keep up and keep on.


----------



## Kraken (Apr 25, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I bet it is more people than you think because my PCP is totally against me being on TRT.  He's literally tried every scare tactic in the book to get me off of it and I flat out told him that in no way am I going back to the way things used to be.
> 
> He even argued that TRT could shorten my lifespan to which my retort was that I would rather live a shorter life than go back to that misery of barely existing in the first place.


Why did you keep going to this guy?


----------



## Kraken (Apr 25, 2022)

At 57 I was feeling like I needed an afternoon nap, I was having trouble keeping the belly fat off and just done with feeling old. Rather than give in, I dealt with it.


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 25, 2022)

Going on 52 and been on TRT for 3 years. I take a one month break a couple times a year from everything. I did it as my test was below 250 and Kaiser wanted to give me boner pills. No thanks.

Why are younger guys on it? Well, if not for legit medical reasons some blasted too long and have no choice. Or want to look like their favorite Instagram idol and think drugs are the way. But its so much more than that.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 26, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Why did you keep going to this guy?


At one time, he was the only doc for physicals that took the shit insurance that I had at a former employer.  When my new health coverage kicks in next month, I'll check to see if I have a wider range of doctors.


----------

